# HELP!! URGENT! 2 week old cockatiel major pin feather problems!



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a two week old baby here from first time parents. They are a lutino pearl split pied and wf hen and a wf cinn male split pearl and pied. Their other baby is fine, huge and thriving! But the other baby a little female has a big problem. All of her pins seem to be coming in with little balls at the beginning of the shaft. This is noticeable everywhere she has pins growing but especially on her wings. She appears to have a feather cyst on each side on the same spot. Also she has two really long pins one on each side and two of her pins have broken right in the middle and have bled a little, again one on each side. She's in a great deal of discomfort as she keeps trying to pick at her wings. The only avian vet in my area will be off for at least a week and i don't know what i can do for her. I've included pics, two of the pics her wings are taped so you can see the cysts. I'm in desperate need of help!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh poor little baby. I am not sure to be honest, but Susanne (srtiels) may be able to help once she is online again, I will PM her and forward your thread to her so she can see it.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, i just want to know how to help her any way that i can =l


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm clueless on the cause. The first thing that comes to mind though is that it could be a viral problem of something like budgie fledgling disease.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh no I was hoping someone could shed some light on what's wrong =( any ideas what I should do for her to make it stop or get better? I'm absolutely clueless
on as what I should do to help her feathers grow in =|


----------

